# 3rd IVF - BFN



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi I got my BFN this morning, so upset and angry. I changed my lifestyle, diet, had acupuncture, taking lots of vitamins and lost weight. What more can I do.

Sonia xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I know I have posted elsewhere babe, but    

I am so sorry my lovely...I wish i had more words of wisdom to ease your pain babe, but whatever i say just couldn't touch it...i can't imagine how painful this is for you both sonia...i am so very sorry    

xxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, I'm so, so sorry love. I was really hoping you'd get better news than me this morning.    This is just so hard and unfair isn't it. I wish we'd both got those BFPs today.  I read a quote on another thread recently, "life is cruel, random and beautiful".  We seem to get more than our fair share of the randomness and cruelty but I believe we will both see some beauty soon, however it may come.

You're still so strong and determined, after all you have been through. I really admire that. 

I'm thinking of you and sending lots of     to you and your DH.  I hope you manage to find quiet time together for love and comfort.


xxxxxx


----------

